# :?:Cowboy shooters?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Any cowboy shooters out here? It looks like fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I love to shoot cowboys. Man, is it fun :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I love to shoot cowboys. Man, is it fun :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


I would think this isnt safe when ya live in Texas...yeehaa:mrgreen:


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have been a cowboy shooter for 6 years. I enjoy it and it is the only competitive shooting sport my wife will do. I shot IPSC before, and the crowd at the cowboy matches are nicer people, IMO.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If I had the cash for all the guns for these things I might join SASS. Was thinking of joining up anyway. I know more than a few people there and it just seems like fun. Someone told me other people will let you use their guns sometimes, too. LOL!


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been a Cowboy Shooter since 1994 my SASS number is 4992, my alias is Dorado Slim, my wife is Lill E. Pond and we both shoot Ruger Vaqueros... wouldn't shoot any other cowboy gun... Colts and clones tend to fall apart at the most inopportune times.... like when shooting a stage.:mrgreen: 

I used to big one of the biggest... and I don't mean bodywise... vendors in all of CAS but a little heart problem and some nasty low balling by a certain clothing maker...who has pure garbage made in Malaysia or Pakistan... stopped out traveling and we got rid of all our clothing line... which was made in Forney,Texas... and most of the rest of our apparel. Now my little store, Cowboy Emporium, is on-line only and I am still the #1 maker of Victorian era style pocket watch chains in the world. I have more than 20 different styles and I also sell reproduction vintage timepieces plus I do engraving.:draw:


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> If I had the cash for all the guns for these things I might join SASS. Was thinking of joining up anyway. I know more than a few people there and it just seems like fun. Someone told me other people will let you use their guns sometimes, too. LOL!


Just show up for a match and tell them you'd like to try it and more than likely you'll have a marvelous selection of guns to use.:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

zipgraver said:


> I have been a Cowboy Shooter since 1994 my SASS number is 4992, my alias is Dorado Slim, my wife is Lill E. Pond and we both shoot Ruger Vaqueros... wouldn't shoot any other cowboy gun... Colts and clones tend to fall apart at the most inopportune times.... like when shooting a stage.:mrgreen:
> 
> I used to big one of the biggest... and I don't mean bodywise... vendors in all of CAS but a little heart problem and some nasty low balling by a certain clothing maker...who has pure garbage made in Malaysia or Pakistan... stopped out traveling and we got rid of all our clothing line... which was made in Forney,Texas... and most of the rest of our apparel. Now my little store, Cowboy Emporium, is on-line only and I am still the #1 maker of Victorian era style pocket watch chains in the world. I have or 20 different styles and I also sell reproduction vintage timepieces plus I do engraving.:draw:


Hey Zipgraver, how 'bout plugging your Cowboy web site so i can bookmark it.


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey Zipgraver, how 'bout plugging your Cowboy web site so i can bookmark it.


OK... www.cemp.com. Thanks!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

zipgraver said:


> OK... www.cemp.com. Thanks!


Book marked!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

As you can see by my photo,I've done some cowboy shooting in the past (work to damn much now),you will find some of the nicest folks at these matches and YES they will loan you guns to shoot! Go and check them out ,lots of fun and great people to deal with. Try and shoot duelist 1 time:smt022 ,you will see just how bad a shot you can be:smt082 :smt082 Randall


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

P.S. Old model Vaquero's rule! Puma rifles best $$$$ for the show and get a double barrel 12ga! The .38 spl may be faster but I love the buck and roar of a .45colt!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Randall


----------

